# Let the countdown begin



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

I am scheduled to take my CCNA exam this upcoming wednesday at 1045am  I've studied very hard for the past 2 months as well as been studying in general for the last 4 months or so. I'm going to cram these last few days. I am doing well on the pre-exam test software ect. I'm re-reading the foundation summaries in my study guide and double practicing on my router sims that I found. So hopefully i'll be able to add to this post on wednesday that I've passed


----------



## Drifters (Aug 23, 2002)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## techiechick (Oct 11, 2002)

GOOD LUCK! May the Force Be With You!! YAY!! 


TC


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks guys and girls! I'm a little nervous but I'm ready to tackle it  we'll know for sure in about 17 hours!


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Good luck gotissues. You've got subnetting down, right? I would advise going in and making yourself some tables with the pen and paper they give you, before you start the test.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

I do have subnetting down  And I guarantee you I'm going to make the tables first thing heh.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Guess I'm a little late to wish you the best of luck. But I'm sure we will hear good news later today.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

*I came close*

I failed  I'm not too upset, I gave it my best shot and I felt I was prepared. I know where I need to study and that gives me something to work on. So I"m going to study hard for the next week and a half and take it again  Get knocked down, brush off the dust and get back up


----------



## Drifters (Aug 23, 2002)

NT doooh...


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

What did you have trouble with? Maybe we could help?


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

According to the test results I did very poorly in only 2 areas, Network Management (I think there was only question and I don' t know how I blew it) and IP routing Protocols (aka the simulations) one of which I know I got, the other they completely failed me even though I got half of it right. I'd appreciate any help anyone can offer. I'm gonna hit the books hard this next week and a half as I said and bust it out in a couple weeks


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear that. You have a good attitude about it atleast. I'm sure you will pass it with flying colors next time. I always hated taking the exams.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Well I don't see any sense in getting down in the mouth about it, it certainly doesn't help my cause, I came with it and thats the best I could do today, and if thats the best, thats ok because I tried, another guy at work took it today later in the day and he passed barely, its a tough test, so I don't feel as though I failed, I simply know what to expect next time I take it and I can be uber prepared  Plus I have "experience" in such that I know what I did and didn't do, and also how to better prepare, needless to say I only got 2 hours sleep last night which I'm sure didn't help.


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Sorry to hear about you not passing your test. I think the best advice I could give is to spend the the 60 dollars and buy the testking and the examanator. It's pretty much the test and it lets you study what you missed. I've done this about 3 to 4 weeks before all of my test and passed them. It's what has worked best for me. Good Luck on your next test.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

One question I do have which I think will help me greatly is something in regards to subnetting... I know i have class C down, part of the bugger on the test was they used mostly class b network examples, does magic math apply in this case and if so, does the amount you multiply by increase in determing hosts?

ip of 152.10.16.42
subnet of 255.255.255.240

since its a class b network with a class C subnet address instead of 256-240*3 in order to determine hosts which is what I've learned you can do on a class C, do you multuply by 4 to get the amount of hosts in a class B? I tried this logic out on a test exam question I had and it seemed to work, if thats the case, does that mean that a Class A network using a class C mask for example would be n*5 ?


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

ip of 152.10.16.42
subnet of 255.255.255.240'

I'm not sure about your magic math, but I don't like it. IMHO, you need to understand the binary and how to work with it.

Your subnet mask takes 24 bits in the 255's and 4 more with the 240. This leaves you 4 bits for hosts.

2^4 = 16. You can't use all of these addresses, you must save one for your network/subnet and one for broadcast, hence the formula of 2^N-2. This leaves you with 14.

Memorize this table:

7	128	128
6	64	192
5	32	224
4	16	240
3	8	248
2	4	252
1	2	254
0	1	255


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks Pseudo. Ask you noted I'm attempting to take the easy way out, hey I'm a systems guy  I do have a decent understanding of binary but obviously not enough to pass the test, I think I mentioned thats where I believe I did poorest. I've found some good tutorials, explanations of subnetting on the web and have printed them out and its making more and more sense quickly, filling in the places my brain froze up during the test. 

And I'll definately memorize the table!


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Here's a table I worked up to help people. Memorize this table ...


----------

